# Spannung in England 110 oder 230V



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

Bin wervirrt  

Wurde unsere Spannung nicht von 220 auf 230V angehoben damit wir mit den Inselbewohnern ein Verbundnetz betreiben können?

Hab jetzt hier 110V, oder ist das nur in Instriebetrieben?


pt


----------



## PeterEF (13 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

die normale Haushaltsspannung ist 230(oder 240?)V~, auf 110/230V~ umschaltbare (Rasier-)Steckdosen schienen aber in Hotels nicht unüblich zu sein.


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Dezember 2006)

> 230(oder 240?)V


 
230V. Ich meine ja das es so war, wir 10 hoch, die 10 runter.

Gruß, pt


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2006)

also definitiv nicht 110V. war vor der europäischen Angleichung auf 240/415V, jetzt aber auch 230/400V

guckst du Anhang 

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## plc_tippser (14 Dezember 2006)

Die GB machen einfach alles anders.

Es gibt doch auch die 220V zwischen den Aussenleitern und 110V gegen N.


  pt


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch die 220V zwischen den Aussenleitern und 110V gegen N.



->> definitiv USA, guckst du Anhang,

gruss o.s.t.


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2006)

Jetzt mal so zwischen den Zeilen gelesen:

Im ersten Dokument von O.S.T., steht in GB zwar 230/400 aber mit 3),
was bedeutet ab 2003, was war aber vorher?
Und gibt es möglicherweise noch Anlagen die noch nicht umgerüstet wurden.

In Hotels habe ich auch schon öfter 230/110V Steckdosen gesehen,
könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen, da sich ein Amerikaner ja auch rasieren will.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> 1. Im ersten Dokument von O.S.T., steht in GB zwar 230/400 aber mit 3),
> 2. was bedeutet ab 2003, was war aber vorher?
> 3. Und gibt es möglicherweise noch Anlagen die noch nicht umgerüstet wurden.



1. das Dok ist von Siemens, nicht von o.s.t.
2. dass die Umstellung auf die eupäisch einheitlichen 230/400 ist erst 2003 abgeschlossen sein wird. Vorher war 240/415V (wie schon erwähnt)
3. Das öffentliche Netz ist umgerüstet, wahrscheinlich gibt es noch einige Industriebetriebe mit eigenen Trafostationen, welche noch mit 240/415V arbeiten (sowie in anderen europäischen Ländern noch mit 220/380V)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

